# Pflanzenrätsel



## Nymphaion (9. Juli 2007)

Es regnet wieder. Machen wir mal zur Abwechslung ein Pflanzenrätsel, wenn wir schon nicht an den Teich können. Diese Pflanze wächst im seichten Wasser. Ich weiß wie sie heißt, wisst ihr es auch?


----------



## Armin501 (9. Juli 2007)

*AW: Pflanzenrätsel*

Zyperngras?

Gruß Armin


----------



## Annett (9. Juli 2007)

*AW: Pflanzenrätsel*

Moin Werner,

mein erster Tip: "irgendeine" Lilie?!
Wobei das irgendeine noch näher zu bestimmen wäre.  


P.S.: Prima Idee, das Rätsel.


----------



## Elfriede (9. Juli 2007)

*AW: Pflanzenrätsel*

Hallo Werner,

ist es eine Hymenocallis lirisome?

Gruß Elfriede


----------



## zaphod (9. Juli 2007)

*AW: Pflanzenrätsel*

Hallo,

ist vielleicht ein Amaryllisgewächs, und zwar eine Hymenocallis-/__ Schönhäutchen-Art? 

Sehr hübsche Pflanze allemal!


Da war die Elfriede wohl schneller...


----------



## Claudia & Ludwig (9. Juli 2007)

*AW: Pflanzenrätsel*



			
				zaphod schrieb:
			
		

> Da war die Elfriede wohl schneller...



und wir waren zu langsam, aber wir denken, Elfriede liegt da genau richtig !!


----------



## Nymphaion (9. Juli 2007)

*AW: Pflanzenrätsel*

Jepp, Elfriede hat recht. Es ist Hymenocallis latifolia var. keyensis. Aber wisst ihr auch was das hier ist?


----------



## katja (9. Juli 2007)

*AW: Pflanzenrätsel*

ich hab da so ein unkraut, das an den unmöglichsten stellen rauswächst...

sieht dem bild hier ziemlich ähnlich.. :


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (9. Juli 2007)

*AW: Pflanzenrätsel*

Hi Werner,

ich sach mal dat is ne Trollius pumilla. (Zwergtrollblume)

MfG Frank


----------



## Nymphaion (10. Juli 2007)

*AW: Pflanzenrätsel*

Frank hats erraten. Grrr, das geht mir zu schnell. Muss mal tiefer in der Trickkiste kramen ....


----------



## Annett (10. Juli 2007)

*AW: Pflanzenrätsel*

Hi,

dann hab ich hier in einem anderen Thread auch noch was zum rätseln gefunden: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/forum/showthread.php?p=65533#post65533

Mal sehen, ob wir das gemeinsam heraus bekommen.


----------



## Nymphaion (10. Juli 2007)

*AW: Pflanzenrätsel*

Pah, eine meiner leichtesten Übungen:

Lysimachia ciliata 'Firecracker'


----------



## Nymphaion (11. Juli 2007)

*AW: Pflanzenrätsel*

Was denn??? Hat niemand eine Idee welche Pflanze auf meinem Bild zu sehen ist? Also dann ein paar Tipps: sie wächst in feuchten Prärien in Nordamerika, und ist dort ziemlich selten, weil sie von den Ureinwohnern als giftiges Unkraut bekämpft wurde. Ihre Blätter und Zwiebeln sehen nämlich einer ihrer Nahrungspflanzen ähnlich, sind aber tödlich giftig. Hilft das weiter?


----------



## Longhair (11. Juli 2007)

*AW: Pflanzenrätsel*

Moin zusammen,
ist das ein Nachtschattengewächs?

Grüßle Schorsch


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (11. Juli 2007)

*AW: Pflanzenrätsel*

Hallo Werner,

bei dem Foto dürfte es sich um eine Zigadenus-Art handeln (Melanthiaceae - Höckerblumengewächs). Stimmts?. 
So was hatte ich aber unter meinen rund 1.200 Pflanzenarten die ich bisher im Garten gepflanzt habe noch nicht gehabt 

MfG Frank


----------



## Nymphaion (11. Juli 2007)

*AW: Pflanzenrätsel*

Frank hat's geschafft. Es ist ein Zigadenus, und zwar Zigadenus elegans, in den USA bekannt unter dem Namen 'Death Qamash'.

Und jetzt wird es unlösbar schwer: das folgende Bild zeigt was heute in der Gärtnerei aufgegangen ist. Eventuell können sich die Ältesten unter euch noch erinnern das in ihrer frühesten Kindheit gesehen zu haben.


----------



## Conny (11. Juli 2007)

*AW: Pflanzenrätsel*

Hallo Werner,
wie wäre es mit der S O N N E ! Ich kann mich noch so schwach daran erinnern   , dass da mal was am Himmel war


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (11. Juli 2007)

*AW: Pflanzenrätsel*

Hallo Werner,

wer verwechselt den Zigadenus mit quamash (Camassia) ? Ist ja schon allein von der Blütenfarbe her unmöglich   

MfG Frank


----------



## Nymphaion (11. Juli 2007)

*AW: Pflanzenrätsel*

Wenn Du im Herbst nach den Zwiebeln gräbst, dann kannst Du sie vermutlich 
verwechseln.


----------



## Conny (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Pflanzenrätsel*

Hallo,
ich habe auch eine nicht alltägliche Pflanze:


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Pflanzenrätsel*

Hi Conny,

nix leichteres als das . Ich halte mich aber noch mal zurück um nicht den Spaß zu verderben. Aber, als Trostpflaster, den deutschen Namen von dem Teil kenne ich zumindest nicht (mehr)   . Als Tipp: L........ f...... 

MfG Frank


----------



## Annett (13. Juli 2007)

*AW: Pflanzenrätsel*

Moin zusammen.

@Conny
Ist das nicht dieser Neophyt, der unterdessen die Waldränder zu Hauf bevölkert und wuchert wie dumm?
Namen kenne ich leider nicht....


----------



## Conny (13. Juli 2007)

*AW: Pflanzenrätsel*

Hallo,
Frank hat Recht. Leycesteria Formosa, Karamell-Beere. Die Blüten duften nach Karamell. Dieser Strauch hat meine Umpflanzaktion im April sehr gut überstanden und wächst,
und wächst, ...

  Diesem Strauch ist es so ergangen, wie Annett prophezeite. Große Teile abgestorben.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (13. Juli 2007)

*AW: Pflanzenrätsel*

Hallo,

wer weiß wie dieses Pflänzchen heißt?

Ein kleiner Tip. Die Staude gehört zur Familie der __ Hortensien (wenn das nicht schon wieder umgeworfen wurde:crazy: )

MfG Frank


----------



## Annett (13. Juli 2007)

*AW: Pflanzenrätsel*

@Conny
Ich hab was "prophezeit"?  Und das ist dann auch noch eingetroffen? 

Ich "prophezeie" jetzt nur eins:
Als erstes bekommen die Katzen Futter, dann steck ich Hotte+Otto raus und danach fahr ich in die Apotheke, mir was gegen meine höllischen Halsschmerzen besorgen. Dieses sch..... Wetter.
Hab anscheinend doch einmal zu lang gefroren.......  
Tee, heiße Zitrone, heiße Dusche, Hühnersüppchen etc. haben gestern nicht angeschlagen.
Und das, wo am WE endlich wieder Sommer werden soll.  

Ich hab nachher auch noch ne Frage zu einer Pflanze, aber das stell ich besser in den richtigen Bereich.
Nur gut, dass Frau dafür nicht sprechen muss und die Finger noch ordentlich fkt. 

Von einer "Karamell-Beere" hab ich noch nie was gehört.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (13. Juli 2007)

*AW: Pflanzenrätsel*

Hi Annett,

der Name __ Karamellbeere dafür ist mir auch nicht bekannt, wahrscheinlich wieder so ne moderne Wortschöpfung. Hab gerade mal in einem meiner alten Pflanzenlexikas nachgeschlagen, da heißt Leycesteria formosa noch Buntdachblume (Buntschopfblume) (wegen des roten "Daches" über der bläulichen/violetten Frucht).
Bei der Googlesuche findet man unter Karamellbeere nur 45 Einträge, bei Buntdachblume gleich 5x so viele - daher wird die Karamellbeere sicherlich, wie vermutet, eine Wortschöpfung von irgendeinen (Holländischen) Pflanzengroßhandel sein. 

MfG Frank


----------



## Epalzeorhynchos (13. Juli 2007)

*AW: Pflanzenrätsel*

Ja und wer weiß was das ist?


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (13. Juli 2007)

*AW: Pflanzenrätsel*

Hi Mirko,

Ganz leicht, das ist ein aus der Rolle gefallener Milchstern : Ornithogalum thyrsoides (bin jetzt aber nicht sicher ob thyrsoides stimmt oder obs n anderes thyr.... war )

MfG Frank


----------



## Epalzeorhynchos (13. Juli 2007)

*AW: Pflanzenrätsel*

Hi Fränk.

Fast richtig. Auf dem Schildchen steht zu mindest *Ornithogalum dubium*.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (13. Juli 2007)

*AW: Pflanzenrätsel*

Hi Mirko,

na zumindest ist es ein Milchstern, bei 150 Arten kann man sich schon mal beim Namen vertun: .O. thyrsoides ist ein fast identisch aussehender (aber weißblühend). O. dubium blüht aber glaube ich auch weiß .
Hab gerade mal gegooglet, O. dubium stimmt, aber der blüht wohl orange, gelb oder weiß

MfG Frank


----------



## Kolja (17. Juli 2007)

*AW: Pflanzenrätsel*

Hallo an alle,

ich habe schon lange nicht mehr über meinen Bestimmungsbüchern gehockt. Macht das wieder Spaß. Es stapelt sich hier __ Heilpflanzen, Planzenführer (Wildpflanzen), __ Spinnen, Insekten...

Aber was benutzt Ihr für Bücher - oder ist das alles Wissen aus dem Kopf ? Gibt es gute Bestimmungsbücher für Stauden/Garten-/Kultivierte Pflanzen? Fast alles, was ihr hier bestimmt ist bei nicht verzeichnet. 

Gruß
Andrea


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (17. Juli 2007)

*AW: Pflanzenrätsel*

Hi, ich will dann erstmal die Lösung von meiner Pflanze abgeben, da scheinbar niemand weiß was das ist.

Kirengeshoma palmatum (__ Wachsglocke). Stammt aus dem asiatischen Raum und die Familie besteht nur aus 2 Arten. Die andere heißt Kirengeshoma koreana. Die Blüten fühlen sich an als ob sie aus Kerzenwachs wären. Eine lange ausdauernde Staude für feuchte humose halbschattige Stellen (z.B. Waldbeete)

Hi Andrea,

mein Wissen ist alles angelesen bzw. die meisten Pflanzen habe ich auch alle schon mal gezogen. Das man solche Pflanzen nicht in den meisten Staudenbüchern findet liegt meist nur daran, das dort nur 08/15 Gewächse beschrieben werden. Wer sich etwas ungewöhlichere Stauden ect. zulegen will muß schon danach suchen, da sie meist nur sehr kurz im Angebot sind oder muß sie selber heranziehen (als Saatgut sind sehr sehr viele Raritäten erhältlich). In meinem Garten habe/hatte ich schon viele Pflanzen, die meine Nachbarin, eine Meisterin aus dem Städtischen Botanischen Garten nicht mal von höheren Sagen kannte (obwohl sie dort fürs System zuständig ist): 

MfG Frank


----------



## Nymphaion (17. Juli 2007)

*AW: Pflanzenrätsel*

Hallo Andrea,

Pflanzenwissen musst Du Dir über viele Jahre erarbeiten und ständig am Ball bleiben, sonst vergisst Du die Hälfte wieder. Es gibt leider kein Bestimmungsbuch in dem alle Pflanzen zu finden wären. Für Mitteleuropäische Pflanzen verwende ich meistens die vier Bände vom 'Rothmaler' (vor allem den 4. Band mit den kritischen Arten). Für Pflanzen aus anderen Erdteilen fehlt mir das Geld um die entsprechenden Floren zu kaufen, das würde richtig teuer werden. Also arbeite ich mit Auswahlen, z.B. die Bücher von der Royal Horticultural Society. Ansonsten hilft nur möglichst viele Gärten, Ausstellungen etc. anschauen und sich Notizen machen und die Pflanzen auch fotografieren. Noch besser wäre natürlich ein Herbar, aber die schauen immer so blöd wenn man ihre Pflanzen abschneidet um sie zu pressen ...


----------



## Kolja (18. Juli 2007)

*AW: Pflanzenrätsel*

Hallo Frank, Hallo Werner,

ich habe früher oft ein Bestimmungsbuch dabei gehabt und bin auf einem Spaziergang vielfach nicht weit gekommen. Aber es stimmt, ich habe glaube ich nicht nur die Hälfte, sondern mindestens 2/3 vergessen. Deswegen bin ich auch froh dieses Forum gefunden zu haben. Ich habe wieder Spaß dran. 

Der "Rothmaler" kommt auf meinen Wunschzettel zum Geburtstag. 

Gruß
Andrea


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (23. Juli 2007)

*AW: Pflanzenrätsel*

Hi,

da drausen das Wetter wieder mal bescheiden wird will ich mal Werners Pflanzenrätsel weiterführen. Sind gleich zwei Pflänzen für den Teichrand, wenn einer das eine nicht weiß hat er gleich noch ne Chance 

Also, was ist auf Foto 1 ?

und was auf Foto 2 ?


----------



## Digicat (23. Juli 2007)

*AW: Pflanzenrätsel*

Servus Frank

Bild 1 = Rhizinus

Bild 2 = Sumpf-__ Hibiskus, links daneben ein Purpur-Glöckchen

Liebe Grüsse
Helmut


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (24. Juli 2007)

*AW: Pflanzenrätsel*

Hi Helmut,

das war leider ein Griff ins Klo 

Was Du da für Heuchera (Purpurglöckchen hälst, sind auch keine. Heißt deutsch Falsche __ Alraune (Tellima grandiflora), ist aber mit Heuchera verwandt. 
Ein kleiner Tip: Sind beides Frühjahrsblüher und in fast jedem Teich wachsen die nächsten Verwandten der 1. Pflanze. Sind sogar recht häufig zu bekommen, da mittlerweile schon fast zum Standart"teich"pflanzensortiment gehörend

MfG Frank


----------



## Nymphaion (24. Juli 2007)

*AW: Pflanzenrätsel*

Eine Gunnera-Art (Gunnera tinctoria?) und Darmera peltata?


----------



## Digicat (24. Juli 2007)

*AW: Pflanzenrätsel*

Servus Frank & Werner

1. Chilenische Gunnera
2. __ Schildblatt

Die Lat.-Namen hat Werner ja schon geschrieben   Richtig   

Jetzt war ich aber schlimm   , Schmück mich da mit fremden Federn   

Liebe Grüsse
Helmut

Ps.: Wenn ich ehrlich bin habe ich diese Pflanzen noch nie gesehen.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (24. Juli 2007)

*AW: Pflanzenrätsel*

Hi,

Werner hats gelöst, habe ja auch extra was leichtes ausgesucht damit es nicht so lange ungelöst bleibt wie die Kirengshoma palmatum.

MfG Frank


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (24. Juli 2007)

*AW: Pflanzenrätsel*

Hier gehts dafür gleich wieder etwas schwerer weiter . Mal wieder keine!!! Uferpflanzen: 

MfG Frank


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (26. Juli 2007)

*AW: Pflanzenrätsel*

Hallo,

will denn keiner einen Versuch starten? 

MfG Frank


----------



## Annett (26. Juli 2007)

*AW: Pflanzenrätsel*

Hmmm,

also das zweite sieht von den Blättern her irgendwie nach "Wolfsmilchgewächs" aus.
Aber mehr kann ich dazu echt nicht sagen. 

Das ist anscheinend zu schwer!!


----------



## Digicat (26. Juli 2007)

*AW: Pflanzenrätsel*

Servus Frank

Wir sagen zum ersten Bild "Dulamendankerl"
 

zum zweiten Bild "Wachsblume"

Liebe Grüsse
Helmut


----------



## Nymphaion (26. Juli 2007)

*AW: Pflanzenrätsel*

Hallo,

ich glaube das erste könnte ein Calycanthus floridus sein, das zweite Cerinthe major 'Purpurascens'?


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (27. Juli 2007)

*AW: Pflanzenrätsel*

Hi,
Calycanthus (Erdbeerstrauch/Gewürzrinde - wieso der so heißt würde mich mal interessieren, nach Erdbeeren riechen die Blüten jedenfalls nicht, eher nach Gewürznelken, daher wohl der 2. Name) und Wachsblume sind natürlich richtig. Die Cerinthe major v. purpurascens ist übrigens vor ein paar Wochen plötzlich wieder mal aufgetaucht, 4 Jahre lang war davon nichts mehr im Garten zu sehen

MfG Frank


----------



## Conny (27. Juli 2007)

*AW: Pflanzenrätsel*

Hallo Frank,
meine Oma hatte früher so ein __ Gewürzrinden-Bäumchen. Für den Winter hat sie immer welche in einem Taschentuch getrocknet und in ihren Wäscheschrank gelegt. Ich rieche es heute noch! Es roch nach Sommer!


----------



## wp-3d (27. Juli 2007)

*AW: Pflanzenrätsel*

Hallo
Hier eine Pflanze: sie sieht aus wie eine Erdbeere, schmeckt nach nichts, Auslaufer ohne Ende, blüht gelb und fruchtet den gesamten Sommer.
     

Gruss Werner


----------



## Armin (27. Juli 2007)

*AW: Pflanzenrätsel*



			
				wp-3d schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo
> Hier eine Pflanze: sie sieht aus wie eine Erdbeere, schmeckt nach nichts, Auslaufer ohne Ende, blüht gelb und fruchtet den gesamten Sommer.
> Anhang anzeigen 15461 Anhang anzeigen 15459 Anhang anzeigen 15460
> 
> Gruss Werner



Ahoi,

das dürfte eine Scheinerdbeere sein -> Duchesnea indica

Gruß Armin


----------



## wp-3d (27. Juli 2007)

*AW: Pflanzenrätsel*

Hallo Armin

Danke! 
habe es selbst nicht gewusst.

Gruss Werner


----------



## Conny (29. Juli 2007)

*AW: Pflanzenrätsel*

Hallo,

bei diesem Wetter ein neues Rätsel.
Was istdas für eine Frucht? 


Diesen Pilz kenne ich selber nicht:


----------



## Armin501 (29. Juli 2007)

*AW: Pflanzenrätsel*

Also bei dem Pilz da könnte es sich um einen Schwefelporling handeln,

die Frucht kenne ich nicht, aber ich bleibe am Ball.................

Gruß und schönen Sonntag
Armin


----------



## Annett (29. Juli 2007)

*AW: Pflanzenrätsel*

Hi,

die Frucht kenne ich - Passionsfrucht.. also das, was bei einer Zimmerpassionsblumenpflanze (was für ein Wort  ) als Frucht entsteht. 

Beim Pilz halt ich mich raus.


----------



## Conny (30. Juli 2007)

*AW: Pflanzenrätsel*

Hallo Annett,
Du hast richtig geraten! Es ist eine Passionsblume. Ich habe zwei winterharte für den Garten.
        

Hallo Armin,
vielen Dank für die Pilzbestimmung. Ich fand ihn einfach schön.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (30. Juli 2007)

*AW: Pflanzenrätsel*

Hi Conny,

ich glaube nicht das deine Passiosblume irgendeine bestimmte Sorte ist, sieht  nach der ganz gewöhlichen Passiflora caerulea aus 

MfG Frank


----------



## Conny (30. Juli 2007)

*AW: Pflanzenrätsel*

Hallo Frank,
ich kann nur das wiedergeben, was auf dem Schild steht. Bei der anderen steht das: 

Wikipedia scheint auch Deiner Meinung zu sein. Ich finde sie schön, winterhart und blühwillig


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (7. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Pflanzenrätsel*

Hallo,

für die nächsten Regentage gibts mal wieder ein paar Pflänzchen zu erraten

MfG Frank


----------



## Nymphaion (9. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Pflanzenrätsel*

Also wenn keiner einen Versuch macht, dann probier ich's:

Nr. 1:  Belamcanda chinensis
Nr. 2: schon mal gesehen, irgendeine Asteraceae
Nr. 3: Gentiana asclepiadea
Nr. 4: Tomatillo???
Nr. 5: Tulbaghia violacea


----------



## Christine (9. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Pflanzenrätsel*

Hallo,

die Nr. 2 erinnert mich irgendwie stark an eine __ Wegwarte.

Gruß
Blumenelse


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (10. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Pflanzenrätsel*

Hi,

Werner hat ja bis auf das 2. und 4. Foto alle korrekt getroffen. Eine Tomatillo ist das 4. aber nicht, hat mit einer Solanaceae nix zu tun 

@Blumenelse
Mit ner __ Wegwarte hat 2 nur die Familie gemein (Asteraceae)

MfG Frank


----------



## Nymphaion (11. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Pflanzenrätsel*

Okay, also wenn die nr. 4 keine Tomatillo ist, dann tippe ich auf Podophyllum peltatum.


----------



## Nymphaion (11. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Pflanzenrätsel*

Aber Bild Nr.2 macht mich wahnsinnig. Ich kenn die Pflanze und der Name liegt mir auf der Zunge, aber ich komm nicht drauf ...


----------



## chromis (11. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Pflanzenrätsel*

Hi,

ich würde bei Bild 2 mal auf eine __ Rasselblume(Catananche)tippen.

Gruß
Rainer


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (11. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Pflanzenrätsel*

Hi Werner, 

Podophyllum (Maiapfel oder Fußblatt) ist richtig, ist aber Podophyllum hexandrum (peltatum hat gelbe Früchte)

Das Foto 2 hat Rainer erraten, die __ Rasselblume - Catananche caeruleum

MfG Frank


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (18. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Pflanzenrätsel*

Hallo,

hier hab ich noch ein paar Pflanzen die eraten werden wollen.
Sind alles mehrjährige Stauden, wobei die auf Bild 2. (3), (4), 6, 7, 8 für den Teichrand geeignet sind

MfG Frank


----------



## Digicat (18. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Pflanzenrätsel*

Servus Frank

Bild 1:  
Bild 2: Sehe ich Fünffingerstrauch (Potentilla fruticosa L.) und Brennessel (Urtica dioica) aber das was du fragst  könnte __ Pfeilkraut
(Sagitaria sagittifolia) oder __ Calla palustris - Schlangenwurz / Sumpfcalla sein.
Bild 3 + 4: Sarracenien, Bild 3 > Schlauch........  
Bild 5 - 8:  muß ich passen, noch nie gesehen

Da hast aber einen Garten mit lauter ausgefallenen Pflanzen  
Bist du Gärtner  

Liebe Grüsse
Helmut


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (19. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Pflanzenrätsel*

Hi Helmut,

nach der Brennnessel (Urtica dioica) und dem __ Blutauge (Comarum palustre) war natürlich nicht gefragt, sondern nach dem wozu das große Blatt gehört . 
Ist aber kein __ Pfeilkraut (Sagittaria) oder Sumpfcalla (__ Calla) 

MfG Frank


----------



## katja (19. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Pflanzenrätsel*

hallo ihrs!

ich versuch auch mal mein glück  

gehört das große blatt auf bild 2 zu einem aaronstab?
so sieht nämlich die pflanze, die ich habe und die so heißt aus..

???


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (19. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Pflanzenrätsel*

Hi Katja,

eine Araceae ist das auf dem Foto 2 schon (hät ich sie im Frühjahr nicht aus dem Teich reißen  müssen wäre sie bestimmt deutlich größer)

MfG Frank


----------



## katja (19. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Pflanzenrätsel*

ähhhmm..... 

aus dem teich gerissen? 

bei mir sitzt die nicht mal in wassernähe..... :


hatte ich denn jetzt eigentlich recht, oder war es nicht genau genug?


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (19. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Pflanzenrätsel*

Hi Katja,

ein __ Aronstab (Arum maculatum o. Arum italicum) ist es nicht. Gehört wie Baumfreund (Philodendron), Fensterblatt (Monstera), __ Wassersalat (Pistia) Flamingoblume (Anthurium), __ Scheinkalla (Lysichiton), __ Calla (Zanthedischia) zur selben Familie (die Blüten sind bei allen gleich aufgebaut)

MfG Frank


----------



## Nymphaion (19. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Pflanzenrätsel*

Meine Vorschläge:

Nr 1 = Ceratostigma plumbagoides
Nr 2 = Peltandra virginica
Nr 3 = irgendeine Sarracenia
Nr 4 = Darlingtonia californica
Nr 6 = irgendein Thalictrum


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (20. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Pflanzenrätsel*

Hallo Werner,

fast alles richtig, nur die Sarracenia ist keine . Das Thalictrum dürfte Thalictrum delavayi sein (hab ich als T. aquilegifolium bekommen, die Blätter sahen aber schon damals ganz anders aus)

MfG Frank


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (23. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Pflanzenrätsel*

Hi,

da ich übers Wochende weg bin will ich mal die Lösung aufgeben.

1. Staudenbleiwurz (Ceratostigma plumbaginoides)

2. Pfeilaron (Peltandra virginiana)

3. Sumpfkanne (Heliamphora heterodoxa x nutans - so sahen wohl die Vorfahren der Sarracenien aus)

4. __ Kobralilie (Darlingtonia california)

5. Seltsamer __ Fingerhut (Digitalis obscura - ein kleiner verholzender Verwandter der Strauchfingerhüte der Kanaren aus Zentralspanien)

6. Großblütige __ Wiesenraute (Thalictum delavayi)

7. Staudenaralie (Aralia continentalis - eine asiatische Art - die anderen 2 __ Staudenaralien stammen aus Nordamerika)

8. __ Sumpfziest (Stachys palustre - ein fürchterliches Unkraut:beeten: vor dessen Anpflanzung am Teich gewarnt sein sollte anstatt es zu befürworten, wächst bei mir mittlerweile im ganzen Garten )

MfG Frank


----------



## Armin (21. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Pflanzenrätsel*

Hy,

hier auch mal von mir ein kleines Intermezzo  

Ein paar Photos zum Bestimmen :


Gruß Armin


----------



## Claudia & Ludwig (21. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Pflanzenrätsel*

Einige Vorschläge :

Bild 1: Japanisches __ Blutgras – Imperata cylindrica 'Red Baron'
Bild 2:  (rotes Federborstengras ???)
Bild 3: Ein Bambus ??
Bild 4: Leycesteria Formosa, Karamell-Beere
Bild 5:


----------



## Nymphaion (22. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Pflanzenrätsel*

Hallo,

Bild 5 - wenn es um die linke Pflanze geht - könnte eine Metasequoia sein.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (22. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Pflanzenrätsel*

das Sumpfzypressengewächs auf Bild 5 kann auch Taxodium (glaube ich eher wegen der kürzeren Triebe) sein, die Blattstellung ist selbst mit ner Lupe nicht eindeutig erkennbar 

MfG Frank


----------



## Armin (22. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Pflanzenrätsel*

Hy,

1 und 2 , sowie 4 sind richtig.
 Taxodium ist auch richtig. Es ist die Zwergsorte Peve Minaret :
http://www.esveld.nl/htmldiadu/t/tadpmi.htm

Noch aufzulösen wären Bild 3 und die grüne Pflanze im blauen Topf auf dem letzten Bild.

Gruß Armin


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (25. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Pflanzenrätsel*

Hi,

mal was ganz leichtes, kennt jeder

MfG Frank


----------



## Christine (25. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Pflanzenrätsel*

Hi Frank!

Kaffee?

Hi Armin!

Bild drei: eine Getreide-Art (Hafer) ? Bild fünf: hätte spontan auf eine Euphorbie getippt.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (25. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Pflanzenrätsel*

Hi Armin,

das 3. sieht nach Hakanechloa macra aus. Bei dem Strauch bin ich auch überfragt, immergrüne sind nicht so mein Fachgebiet 

MfG Frank


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (25. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Pflanzenrätsel*

Hi Christine,

hab doch geschrieben, das kennt jeder . 9 Pötte frischer Kaffee , wie kann man so was nur am Morgen trinken 

MfG Frank


----------



## Christine (25. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Pflanzenrätsel*



__ Knoblauchkröte schrieb:
			
		

> 9 Pötte frischer Kaffee , wie kann man so was nur am Morgen trinken



Ooch - wenn er gut ist, sollte das doch kein Problem sein - wohl nie im Büro gearbeitet...


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (25. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Pflanzenrätsel*



			
				blumenelse wohl nie im Büro gearbeitet...:D[/QUOTE schrieb:
			
		

> nö, ich mach nur Späne
> 
> MfG Frank


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (26. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Pflanzenrätsel*

Hi,

einer meiner letztjährigen Großstaudensämlinge hat zu blühen angefangen, weiß jemand was das ist (fast 2m hoch ) (Bild 2)

und noch so ein zweites 2,5m Riesenmonster

MfG Frank


----------



## Zuckerschniss (27. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Pflanzenrätsel*

Hallo Armin,

Nr. 3 sieht mir wie ein "hängender Bambus" "Agrostis stolonifera" aus....???

Gruss Ellen


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (5. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Pflanzenrätsel*

Hi, entweder keiner mehr anwesend gewesen oder keiner kannte das Grünzeug 

Bild1 Gaura biennis 
Bild2 Hohes __ Mädchenauge Coreopsis trifolia

bin ab Morgen mal wieder in France, mal schaun ob jemand in den nächsten 1 1/2 Wochen rausfindet was das für ein "Alien" ist (ist aber keine Teichpflanze )

MfG Frank


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (18. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Pflanzenrätsel*

Hi,

die Tacca chantrierii (Fledermausblume, Batplant) kennt wohl niemand 

Leider gehen einem jetzt langsam die Blüten aus  so das Mann sich mal nach was anderem Umsehen muß.

Mal schauen ob es mit Früchteraten auch klappt 

MfG frank


----------



## Martin a. B. (18. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Pflanzenrätsel*

Hallo

Tipp mal auf  

__ Tulpenbaum und Magnolie

lg

Martin


----------



## rut49 (19. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Pflanzenrätsel*

Hey,
ich tippe auf Catalpa (__ Trompetenbaum) und Evonymus (__ Pfaffenhütchen). 
lG Regina


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (19. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Pflanzenrätsel*

Hi Regina,

Catapa (__ Trompetenbaum) stimmt, ein __ Pfaffenhütchen ist das andere aber nicht, da lag Martin richtig. Also 1 : 1 für euch zwei

MfG frank


----------



## rut49 (19. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Pflanzenrätsel*

Hi, Frank, 
immerhin, 50%, ist doch schon mal was, ich meine !
und nun warten wir auf die nächsten , tollen Foto´s!
Einen schönen Abend   Regina


----------

